# Biracial Baby



## Jill93

I have blonde hair, blue eyes and I'm very fair. My boyfriend is really dark even for a black guy. My son is due in 14 weeks. I was wondering what to expect his skin color to be. I know two girls at the high school that I go to that have had biracial babies, both of their kids take after the father. Is this always the case?


----------



## JLFKJS

More than likely your son will have tan skin


----------



## dreabae

No its not at all. It depends on your backround and such too. My friends kids got their dads hair and are like completely white, they get tan during the summer really easy. and their father is really dark skinned.


----------



## sophxx

im white with blonde hair brown eyes my oh is asian with coffee and jet black hair coloured skin my lo is whit with mousey brown hair he has got a tiny bit of colour hes just a little olivey skined


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Well when your baby first is born most likely you will have no idea what color skin tone they'll end up with. My FOB is really dark, and when he was born looked like a little white baby. Most of the time it's really just sometimes darker sometimes lighter. I know these twin little girls with a dad who's very very very dark! And their mom is just white and they have light skin, and a white little Afro!


----------



## krys

My friend has blonde hair blue eyes and her FOB is black, and pretty dark skinned. At first most babies are pretty white, I said most not all before someone corrects me. In school, I learned that you can usually tell what color the baby will be by looking at the back of his/her ears. My friends baby got a little darker when she was really little, but now she just has tan skin. She has light brown curly hair and blue eyes! She is the most beautiful baby I have ever seen! I think biracial babies are the cutest!


----------



## Desi's_lost

No way to tell really. There have been biracial couples who had twins and one was black and one was white! It also depends on what kind of white you are because usually Irish genes are more dominant than others.


----------



## vinteenage

Is your OH completely black, or is he biracial as well?

If he's biracial, it's perfectly possible for you to have a blonde haired, blue eyed, fair baby. Id he's entirely black though you can count on the baby to have dark-ish skin and dark hair.


----------



## amygwen

No way to tell. It can definitely vary. I have a few friends that have biracial babies and it really varies. I'm white and OH is Mexican, I really wanted him to have that color to him because I'm super pale.. but right now, he just looks white. :shrug: So it's hard to tell.


----------



## YoungMummy08

not at all, my friend is white her partner is black they have two kids together the 1st is tanned with blonde hair & blue eyes the secone is white as snow with brown hair and brown eyes. so to say your baby will defo be tanned or defo have brown eyes you will not know till babies here x


----------



## Jill93

vinteenage said:


> Is your OH completely black, or is he biracial as well?
> 
> If he's biracial, it's perfectly possible for you to have a blonde haired, blue eyed, fair baby. Id he's entirely black though you can count on the baby to have dark-ish skin and dark hair.

 As far as I know he's not biracial.


----------



## jc_catt

Most likely to be dark :) I think black/white babies are S0o0o0o0o0o0o cuuute!


----------



## abbyg

i think it just depends who has the stronger genes, my babys dads pakistani, im white, naturally my hair is blonde and i have bright blue eyes so im wondering what kinda colour my little boy will be too


----------



## nadinek

it depends on the genes but also which ones they get. my DDs look different to each other even though they have the same Ma and Pa. can be anything from v pale to v dark, who knows. its a fun surprise!:happydance:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

When I was pregnant with Livi there was a group of us who pretty much all looked the same, brown or red hair with fair skin and our FOBs were black-ish (I say black-ish cause mine is a mutt, but looks really dark) ALL of our babies look different! They ranged from light to dark to kinky hair to straight hair, it's always a surprise with biracial babies :thumbup:

This is Livi at 8 months old. She's slightly tanner now because she's been out in the sun a lot, but she loses her tan fast.
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216386_1942279724819_1477251163_2239136_2975814_n.jpg


----------



## krys

Croc-O-Dile said:


> When I was pregnant with Livi there was a group of us who pretty much all looked the same, brown or red hair with fair skin and our FOBs were black-ish (I say black-ish cause mine is a mutt, but looks really dark) ALL of our babies look different! They ranged from light to dark to kinky hair to straight hair, it's always a surprise with biracial babies :thumbup:
> 
> This is Livi at 8 months old. She's slightly tanner now because she's been out in the sun a lot, but she loses her tan fast.
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216386_1942279724819_1477251163_2239136_2975814_n.jpg

She is sooo cute!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

krys said:


> Croc-O-Dile said:
> 
> 
> When I was pregnant with Livi there was a group of us who pretty much all looked the same, brown or red hair with fair skin and our FOBs were black-ish (I say black-ish cause mine is a mutt, but looks really dark) ALL of our babies look different! They ranged from light to dark to kinky hair to straight hair, it's always a surprise with biracial babies :thumbup:
> 
> This is Livi at 8 months old. She's slightly tanner now because she's been out in the sun a lot, but she loses her tan fast.
> https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216386_1942279724819_1477251163_2239136_2975814_n.jpg
> 
> She is sooo cute!Click to expand...

Thanks! Most people don't realize she's biracial though. And it's funny because when I was pregnant it was always on my mind like "Oh, I wonder what she'll look like. I'm having a biracial baby, etc" like it was a big deal (not in a bad way, just in a "I wonder what it's going to be like to be a single mom to a biracial child" sorta way)
But, now that she's here I hardly ever think about it. Like I tell people she's biracial and I'm really open about it all but when I look at her I don't see her being biracial, I just see her. :shrug:

OP, you'll find out soon enough what your baby will look like, and when you do it will see so natural for him to look like that. Like you've known all along that's what he looked like. :cloud9:


----------



## AriannasMama

Totally agree with you Ally, I don't see Arianna as biracial at all, I just see her as Arianna.

OP: I am white and my OH/FOB is black. Right now Arianna has a light caramel color, dark brown eyes, and dark brown hair that's starting to curl up on the ends.

Here is her about a month ago

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253765_10150287995705921_590700920_9671739_3487276_n.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

Also I've heard many ways to "tell how dark they are gonna get" but I don't think you can ever know. Arianna's skin tone is pretty uneven throughout her body right now, her tummy, legs, and arms are darker than her face is and the skin around her nails is really dark.

It's all just a surprise :)


----------

